# QR25DE Head Swap



## SirGREZZ (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello everyone! I'm new here but I have an 03 that I'm trying to modify for Light street racing and DD'ing and I was wondering if I'd be able to switch the heads of my 03 QR for the heads of let's say a '12 Rogue QR? 
I appreciate any answers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

